# converting ps2 to 12v?



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

hi there, right this question has been asked loads however none of the replies makes sence. im wanting to run a ps2 on 12v so that i can play it in my car. i dont want to go down the inverter route. i belive you ca do it hard wired by removing the power regulation in the ps2 and running a couple of wires from it. this is how someone explained to do it:


Convert your PlayStation 2 to run 12V
A more extreme and hacklike idea is to convert your PS2 to run on 12V DC power natively. Some people suggest that this is overkill, but if you're comfortable opening your PS2, removing the power regulation board altogether, and putting in extra wiring, including capacitors, you can simplify things. *Asdffdsa.net* has a very detailed explanation of the process. These directions produce a PS2 with a 12V plug and jack that connects to the car battery just as a car radio does.


however the link in the extract doesnt work.

could someone tell me how to go about doing this, pictures if possible 

iv used this forum alot before and have had good responses :smile:


thanks people :grin:


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

hi anyone able to help?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

This would belong in the Automotive section i believe. 

I would get the Slimline PS2. But you will still need a Buck Converter (Step down voltage) because the PS2 runs on 8.5V and 5.3A.
I'll pass this thread onto the Automotive section.


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Aus_Karlos, i apprishiate that how do i know where to go to view the thread your on about?

thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I have moved your thread to the Automotive section there is nothing else to do but wait. :grin:


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

hi is there anyone who can help? :sigh:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Your best bet is to get an Inverter. Its much simpler and less things can go wrong, you should only attempt to solder a capacitor to a board if you know what you are doing. Not having the correct solder joins can cause excess heat and wear and the resistance to the capacitor could be higher than needed which in the long run could cause the cap to explode or not allow the correct amperage though.


----------

